# Wish me luck.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

To those of you that care; I will be competing in the UK Open, Rubik's cubes contest, this weekend. It's in Bristol, for anyone else here who might go, but otherwise, wish me luck. Ta!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Best of luck man!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very cool... good luck...


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet im jealous... Remember taking the stickers off and moving them around is considered cheating!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wishing you clarity of mind, speed of hand and heaps of sheer blind luck


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

when we wish for all your practice to manifest itself in multi colored cube under your hands to be set in the final seqence fast, furious, First! We expect to here the results, good or not so good. We are family.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wish you all success!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

best of luck man. let us know good or bad.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

GO GETTEM !!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the kind words (I won't single anyone out) just got back ... I had loads of fun and though I was a bit slower than normal on the 3x3x3 (the normal cube) I did really well on the 2x2x2 (It's a bit smaller obviously) so I'm happy enough. The best thing about it was the people, last night I was having a cider on a barge, in the middle of the beautiful city of Bristol, with the world champion, Breadan Vallance; and on the other side of me was, Robert Yau, the U.K's number two. They and the others, were all very accepting and kind, even when I was asking questions, which to them, must have sounded quite dull. It reminded me a lot of the attitude reflected here on this site; the best mixing with beginners, and everyone's quite happy with it.

Keep an eye out on youtube, there will be videos of the 'U.K. open 2010' poping up all over it, in the next few days. And my friend, Dan teaches media studies and filmed the whole thing, so there might be a good video there. Otherwise, if you find it interesting enough, you can look on the WCA (World Cubing Association) website and see all the information you could want on cubes and cubing. And if you look today or tomorrow, you might find it's not updated yet, so that will prove I'm not leaving you out of the loop! And you can search my cubing competition history there, finding out my national, continental and international rankings, by searching my name, Louis Williamson. 
And once again, thanks for caring guys, I could write a book on the amount of trouble this weekend was in the end, though it was well worth it, it's nice to come back to somewhere I'm welcome.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

good luck mate!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I should've put, my best 3x3 time was 18:06 seconds with an average of 5 at 19:xx (I don't know exactly) and to be honest, I would've liked an average 3 seconds faster ... guess you can't win them all.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

And, for all you from down under, look up Felix Zemdegs you should swell with pride.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yay Felix!

I wish I was cool enough to have my own Wiki page


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The up-dates are done ... my 3x3 is personally abysmal, though you non-cubers might like it, my 2x2 is better, number 9 in the UK, not too shabby, but I'm pretty ticked off with my 3x3, I should've been 3 seconds faster ... never-mind, can't win 'em all, next time I'll do it proper! Sorry, no link.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I wish I was cool enough to have my own Wiki page


In general, Wiki editors tend to frown on non-historical people pages, but the fact that felix has some verifiable records of interest will make it very defensible and likey to stay.

What's impressive are felix's cube times. The man has a genuine knack, and some nice records under his belt.


----------



## YFIR (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice, well done. I once memorized all the basic algorithms for Rubik's cube (9 or 11 for beginners) and play around with it when I'm bored sometimes. My best time is about 1min 30sec


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

1.30 is good, most people can only get about 5. mins or above ... and the Rubik's record holder is usually on Wiki, the competitions are held in high regard and there are strict rules. 
My personal best, praticing at home with roughly the same set-up, on the normal cube; 16.09 average of 5, with 10. 96 single (I've solved it under 13 seconds 3 times in my life ... (for competition I was sometimes practicing 200 cubes a day) Please, fish out your old cubes (add a little oil, if stiff) go out and buy one (for about £10, but there are cheap knock-offs everywhere) and annoy your friends, families and enemies; but most of all, yourself, just for fun. And you never know, you might just be a contender!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Outstanding news, for you following. Felix has just a few hours ago, smashed his own world records. 6.77 single solve, and 7.91 average ... not only that, he beat the 4x4 cube records (single and average) and the 2x2 average with 2.12 ... he really is, something special. It may be a long time before they're broken again; the last single solve record was held for 2 years, by Erik Akkersdijk.
http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded


----------

